# San Antonio theater shooting



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

How come this story didn't make the national news? Not enough dead bodies? Or was it because one of the good people took the shooter down?

http://hardnoxandfriends.wordpress.com/2012/12/28/san-antonio-theater-shooting/


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Vast left wing media conspiracy, is that what you're thinking?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

boatnut said:


> How come this story didn't make the national news? Not enough dead bodies? Or was it because one of the good people took the shooter down?
> 
> http://hardnoxandfriends.wordpress.com/2012/12/28/san-antonio-theater-shooting/


Not enough dead bodies. Do you know how many cops shoot people everyday? Or how many murders happen every day? They can't all make the national news...
Plus evryone was still dealing with the CT shootings so it got lost in the shuffle...


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Not enough drama or bodies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Vast left wing media conspiracy, is that what you're thinking?


no, I wasn't thinking that at all. Just seems a shame that the good folks don't get the same media coverage that the deranged criminals do.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Vast left wing media conspiracy, is that what you're thinking?


Actually that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

boatnut said:


> no, I wasn't thinking that at all. Just seems a shame that the good folks don't get the same media coverage that the deranged criminals do.


It would be nice to see more of the positive things people do on the news.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad you posted, I had no idea this happened. Keep up the good work!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not enough dead bodies. Do you know how many cops shoot people everyday? Or how many murders happen every day? They can't all make the national news...
> Plus evryone was still dealing with the CT shootings so it got lost in the shuffle...


They had no problem putting the story with the crazy man who killed the firefighters in New York, (most importanly he had an AR style rifle) and you are telling me this just got lost in the shuffle? Come on, really? 

Wouldnt it do the nation some good to show that guns do have a useful side, or wait would that hurt the agenda?


----------



## jq642 (Dec 30, 2012)

The good person in this story happen to be an off duty sheriff deputy hired for security.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jq642 said:


> The good person in this story happen to be an off duty sheriff deputy hired for security.


Either way, citizen or security. This wasn't a "gun free school zone"! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> i'm glad you posted, i had no idea this happened. Keep up the good work!


+1 !!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> Either way, citizen or security. This wasn't a "gun free school zone"! Thanks for sharing.


exactly....let the teachers be armed if they choose too and this might stop the targets on the schools by the crazies not knowing what they might be confronted with......

even if a armed police officer, he would be the first to go by someone and then open rein on everyone else....the element of the unknown who is carrying...... is the real deterrent in my opinion  ....and multiple people.....I would feel fine with my kids going there....might want some more safety restrictions to how they carry a weapon.....like it has to be on there body at all times....not in a purse or desk draw where someone might have access to it.....something could be worked out....just saying
as long as there are gun free zones, those places will always be targets....heck Ohio State university has armed robberies all the time.....gun free zone again....that is nuts....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

+1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

